# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Shendetesia ne usa do behet 100% nje e drejte jo privilegj

## tvsh

ne pure 100% kapitalizem shendetesia eshte nje privilegj

amerika tashme ka nje forme socializmi sepse te paraqitesh ne ER te nje spitali ju do merrni nje fare ndihme mjekesore.

degjova lajmet,  obama do qe te behet 100% nje e drejte shendetesia duke rritur taksat. Sa nga ne po i kapitullon endrra kapitaliste duke paguar taksat per shendetesine dhe welfare e atyre qe jane pak dembela dhe 100% dembela amerika eshte mbushur plot?

c'dreq juve qe keni votuar per obamen ju hengri kurrizi apo pre-frontal lobes ne brain jane mykur e skane llogjike?

----------


## the admiral

nuk e di pse, por kam pak veshtiresi per te te kuptuar. nejse. nuk ka problem.

sidoqofte obama qe ne fushate elektorale ka folur shume per reforme ne sistemin shendetesore, pasi eshte krejtesisht pertoke...
eshte vite drite larg dy shteteve me sistemet shendetesore me te mira ne bote. franca dhe italia. edhe shtete me te varfera si maroku, kili, kosta rika, kolumbia e omani kane sisteme shendetesore me te mira se shtetet e bashkuara...

----------


## tvsh

> nuk e di pse, por kam pak veshtiresi per te te kuptuar. nejse. nuk ka problem.
> 
> sidoqofte obama qe ne fushate elektorale ka folur shume per reforme ne sistemin shendetesore, pasi eshte krejtesisht pertoke...
> *eshte vite drite larg* dy shteteve me sistemet shendetesore me te mira ne bote. franca dhe italia. edhe shtete me te varfera si maroku, kili, kosta rika, kolumbia e omani kane sisteme shendetesore me te mira se shtetet e bashkuara...


franca,italia jane *vite drite larg* cilesise qe sistemi mjeksesor amerikan ofron.

mbase francezeve dhe italianeve i ndihmon ajo vera e kuqe qe pine, klima e persosur mesdhetare, sistemi pa stresse etj por prape i qendrojne shume larg cilesise mjekesore te amerikes.

obama ne fushate foli jo si politikan por si nje marksist ja keshtu foli.

----------


## Kavir

Tani nje gje nuk kuptova une, nje komunist ankohet per Obamen se foli (se veprat s`ia kemi pare akoma) si marksist?  :perqeshje:

----------


## OO7

> nuk e di pse, por kam pak veshtiresi per te te kuptuar. nejse. nuk ka problem.
> 
> sidoqofte obama qe ne fushate elektorale ka folur shume per reforme ne sistemin shendetesore, pasi eshte krejtesisht pertoke...
> eshte vite drite larg *dy shteteve me sistemet shendetesore me te mira* ne bote. *franca dhe italia.* edhe shtete me te varfera si maroku, kili, kosta rika, kolumbia e omani kane sisteme shendetesore me te mira se shtetet e bashkuara...

----------


## the admiral

> franca,italia jane *vite drite larg* cilesise qe sistemi mjeksesor amerikan ofron.
> 
> mbase francezeve dhe italianeve i ndihmon ajo vera e kuqe qe pine, klima e persosur mesdhetare, sistemi pa stresse etj por prape i qendrojne shume larg cilesise mjekesore te amerikes.
> 
> obama ne fushate foli jo si politikan por si nje marksist ja keshtu foli.



sa interesant je ore "tatimi mbi vleren e shtuar"!
kur them qe ne amerike sistemi shendetesore eshte skandaloz dhe qe franca dhe italia kane sistemin shendetesore me te mira ne bote, kete nuk po e shpik une.
kete e thote "THE WORLD HEALTH ORGANIZATION". ti e di me mire ne fakt. hahah!
o pse vazhdon e thua marrezira??? informohu pak me shume se le name.
po te jap klasifikimin e shteteve me sisteme shendetesore me te mira ne bote, keshtu zgjeron pak horizontin:

1         France
2         Italy
3         San Marino
4         Andorra
5         Malta
6         Singapore
7         Spain
8         Oman
9         Austria
10        Japan
11        Norway
12        Portugal
13        Monaco
14        Greece
15        Iceland
16        Luxembourg
17        Netherlands
18        United  Kingdom
19        Ireland
20        Switzerland
21        Belgium
22        Colombia
23        Sweden
24        Cyprus
25        Germany
26        Saudi Arabia
27        United  Arab  Emirates
28        Israel
29        Morocco
30        Canada
31        Finland
32        Australia
33        Chile
34        Denmark
35        Dominica
36        Costa Rica
37        United States of America
38        Slovenia
39        Cuba
40        Brunei
41        New Zealand
42        Bahrain
43        Croatia
44        Qatar
45        Kuwait
46        Barbados
47        Thailand
48        Czech Republic
49        Malaysia
50        Poland
51        Dominican Republic
52        Tunisia
53        Jamaica
54        Venezuela
55        Albania
56        Seychelles
57        Paraguay
58        South     Korea
59        Senegal
60        Philippines
61        Mexico
62        Slovakia
63        Egypt
64        Kazakhstan
65        Uruguay
66        Hungary
67        Trinidad and Tobago
68        Saint     Lucia
69        Belize
70        Turkey
71        Nicaragua
72        Belarus
73        Lithuania
74        Saint Vincent  and the   Grenadines
75        Argentina
76        Sri  Lanka
77        Estonia
78        Guatemala
79        Ukraine
80        Solomon   Islands
81        Algeria
82        Palau
83        Jordan
84        Mauritius
85        Grenada
86        Antigua   and Barbuda
87        Libya
88        Bangladesh
89        Macedonia
90        Bosnia-Herzegovina
91        Lebanon
92        Indonesia
93        Iran
94        Bahamas
95        Panama
96        Fiji
97        Benin
98        Nauru
99        Romania
100       Saint Kitts and Nevis
101       Moldova
102       Bulgaria
103       Iraq
104       Armenia
105       Latvia
106       Yugoslavia
107       Cook Islands
108       Syria
109       Azerbaijan
110       Suriname
111       Ecuador
112       India
113       Cape Verde
114       Georgia
115       El   Salvador
116       Tonga
117       Uzbekistan
118       Comoros
119       Samoa
120       Yemen
121       Niue
122       Pakistan
123       Micronesia
124       Bhutan
125       Brazil
126       Bolivia
127       Vanuatu
128       Guyana
129       Peru
130       Russia
131       Honduras
132       Burkina   Faso
133       Sao Tome and Principe
134       Sudan
135       Ghana
136       Tuvalu
137       Ivory Coast
138       Haiti
139       Gabon
140       Kenya
141       Marshall Islands
142       Kiribati
143       Burundi
144       China
145       Mongolia
146       Gambia
147       Maldives
148       Papua New Guinea
149       Uganda
150       Nepal
151       Kyrgystan
152       Togo
153       Turkmenistan
154       Tajikistan
155       Zimbabwe
156       Tanzania
157       Djibouti
158       Eritrea
159       Madagascar
160       Vietnam
161       Guinea
162       Mauritania
163       Mali
164       Cameroon
165       Laos
166       Congo
167       North Korea
168       Namibia
169       Botswana
170       Niger
171       Equatorial Guinea
172       Rwanda
173       Afghanistan
174       Cambodia
175       South     Africa
176       Guinea-Bissau
177       Swaziland
178       Chad
179       Somalia
180       Ethiopia
181       Angola
182       Zambia
183       Lesotho
184       Mozambique
185       Malawi
186       Liberia
187       Nigeria
188       Democratic Republic of   the Congo
189       Central   African   Republic
190       Myanmar

tani me thuaj se a e kisha gabim ate qe shkruajta me lart!!!!!!!!!
lexo para se te kritikosh te tjeret!!!

----------


## the admiral

> 



na doli edhe nje zheni tjeter. ma jep nje fakt qe verteton te kunderten!!!!!!!!!!!!

shikoje kete video:

----------


## Enii

> ne pure 100% kapitalizem shendetesia eshte nje privilegj
> 
> amerika tashme ka nje forme socializmi sepse te paraqitesh ne ER te nje spitali ju do merrni nje fare ndihme mjekesore.
> 
> degjova lajmet,  obama do qe te behet 100% nje e drejte shendetesia duke rritur taksat. Sa nga ne po i kapitullon endrra kapitaliste duke paguar taksat per shendetesine dhe welfare e atyre qe jane pak dembela dhe 100% dembela amerika eshte mbushur plot?
> 
> c'dreq juve qe keni votuar per obamen ju hengri kurrizi apo pre-frontal lobes ne brain jane mykur e skane llogjike?


E ku ka me mire o Tvsh , sdo kete me te semure qe do ti lene te vdesin vetem se skan mundesi te paguajne sherbimin shendetesor ... te cileve sistemi ja ka bere te veshtire jeten qe te kene mundesi te ecin perpara e tja dalin per sheruar si gjithe te tjeret .

----------


## mia@

> ne pure 100% kapitalizem shendetesia eshte nje privilegj
> 
> amerika tashme ka nje forme socializmi sepse te paraqitesh ne ER te nje spitali ju do merrni nje fare ndihme mjekesore.
> 
> degjova lajmet,  obama do qe te behet 100% nje e drejte shendetesia duke rritur taksat. Sa nga ne po i kapitullon endrra kapitaliste duke paguar taksat per shendetesine dhe welfare e atyre qe jane pak dembela dhe 100% dembela amerika eshte mbushur plot?
> 
> c'dreq juve qe keni votuar per obamen ju hengri kurrizi apo pre-frontal lobes ne brain jane mykur e skane llogjike?


O tvsh, gjysmen e Amerikes e ke pa inshurance mjekesore, se ne punet qe kane ose nuk ka insurance, ose nuk e perballojne dot ta pagujne. Ne Amerike vetem punet shteterore ofrojne insurance me mbulim te mire dhe te lire. Te tjerat.....
Kam patur vet nje insurance te shtrenjte. Paguaja afersisht $100 ne jave, dhe mbulimi vetem 50% pa pike leverdie.

----------


## niku-nyc

Mos harroni se Amerika e ka sistemin me te mire kur vjen tek cilesia e teknollogjis, prandaj eshte shume e shtrenjt dhe shume nejrez nuk jan te mbuluar.

Ne Amerike ti mund te besh operacion qe neser, ne Evrope ti duhet te presesh me muaj...dhe eshte njesoj sikur me te ra llotaria, mrekulli, ne qofse pret me pak se 2 jave. 


Per cilesi, asnjeri nuk e kalon Ameriken, cfare do qe thon renditjet sepse ne Amerike eshte ber e mundshme qe Evropianet ngrien ne qiell per tu mburrur.

Gjithashtu ne Amerike prodhoen dhe testoen mbi 60% te ilaceve te reja, dicka qe ne Evrope nuk eshte e mundshme sepse kompanit qe bejn keto gjera jan te shtetit kurse ne Amerike jan private. 



Amerika ka shume per te ber ne sistemin e shendetit sepse ka shume probleme ndermjet, pasi eshte i vetmi sistem ne bote qe funksionin per te ardhura e jo vec per tu dhen njerezve mbulim shendetesie.

Eshte sistem shume i ngaterruar sepse te dyja partit jan te ndare. Republikanet kan interesin e tyre dhe Demokratet mendojn ndryshe. Kompanit e ilaceve dhe insurancave luajn nje role te madhe dhe ne zgjedhje.

----------


## tvsh

> E ku ka me mire o Tvsh , sdo kete me te semure qe do ti lene te vdesin vetem se skan mundesi te paguajne sherbimin shendetesor ... te cileve sistemi ja ka bere te veshtire jeten qe te kene mundesi te ecin perpara e tja dalin per sheruar si gjithe te tjeret .


mundesia eshte. 

amerika eshte mbushur me dembela. mundesite jane. po te paguash do gjesh shendetesine me cilesore ne bote.

----------


## tvsh

> O tvsh, gjysmen e Amerikes e ke pa inshurance mjekesore, se ne punet qe kane ose nuk ka insurance, ose nuk e perballojne dot ta pagujne. Ne Amerike vetem punet shteterore ofrojne insurance me mbulim te mire dhe te lire. Te tjerat.....
> Kam patur vet nje insurance te shtrenjte. Paguaja afersisht $100 ne jave, dhe mbulimi vetem 50% pa pike leverdie.


$100 nuk eshte gje fare dhe shume te mbulonin 50%.

----------


## tvsh

> Mos harroni se Amerika e ka sistemin me te mire kur vjen tek cilesia e teknollogjis, prandaj eshte shume e shtrenjt dhe shume nejrez nuk jan te mbuluar.
> 
> Ne Amerike ti mund te besh operacion qe neser, ne Evrope ti duhet te presesh me muaj...dhe eshte njesoj sikur me te ra llotaria, mrekulli, ne qofse pret me pak se 2 jave. 
> 
> Per cilesi, asnjeri nuk e kalon Ameriken, cfare do qe thon renditjet sepse ne Amerike eshte ber e mundshme qe Evropianet ngrien ne qiell per tu mburrur.
> 
> Gjithashtu ne Amerike prodhoen dhe testoen mbi 60% te ilaceve te reja, dicka qe ne Evrope nuk eshte e mundshme sepse kompanit qe bejn keto gjera jan te shtetit kurse ne Amerike jan private. 
> 
> 
> Amerika ka shume per te ber ne sistemin e shendetit sepse ka shume probleme ndermjet, pasi eshte i vetmi sistem ne bote qe funksionin per te ardhura e jo vec per tu dhen njerezve mbulim shendetesie.


ne angli duhet te presesh ne linje kur te vije rradha per tu kuruar per njerin sy dhe vetem kur syri tjeter fillon te semuret atehere ti merr kurim te shpejte per te dy syte.

amerika teston ne gjithe boten ilacet jo vetem ne amerike. njerzit kur nuk kane insurance behen kavje me shpresen se ilaci falas qe jane ne testim do ju sheroje dhe disa here kjo eshte e vertete. 

po mjekesia ne amerike eshte bizness, bizness dhe shendetesi e cilesise te larte. europa dhe bota nuk ka nje shendetesi njerzve me kurim specifik per cdo person dhe ne fakt cdo person ka nje organizem specifik.

biznesi ne natyre do ti japi klientit shernimin me te mire. jo pa arsye kush ka para vjen nga e gjithe bota te kurohet ne amerike.

----------


## baby_bù

> 55 Albania


???? 

Ne jemi te paret , pseeeeeeeeeee rreni, rrenacaker  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> $100 nuk eshte gje fare dhe shume te mbulonin 50%.


A ke patur ndonjehere pune shteterore ti?!
Mesuesit p.sh paguajne $30  ne jave a me pak, me mbulim 100% pervec dhembeve ku mbulimi nuk eshte 100% , por prape shume here me i mire se mbulimet e tjera. 
Ka dhe me te shtrenjta se $100 ne jave, po sa e kane lidhur ate inshurance se? :rrotullo syte:  Mos flasim per co-payment apo emergency room.
Niveli i shendetesise?! Varet nga doktori qe zgjedh. Bejne dhe ketu gabime sa te duash.

----------


## tvsh

> sa interesant je ore "tatimi mbi vleren e shtuar"!
> kur them qe ne amerike sistemi shendetesore eshte skandaloz dhe qe franca dhe italia kane sistemin shendetesore me te mira ne bote,


franca dhe italia kane sistem social por nuk ka sistem te afte te kuroje nje individ specifik dmth dmth europa dhe bota nuk ka nje shendetesi te njerzve me kurim specifik per cdo person dhe ne fakt *cdo person ka nje organizem specifik.*

mjekesia ne amerike eshte bizness, bizness i shendetesise te cilesise te larte. biznesi ne natyre do ti japi klientit, pacientit, shernimin me te mire.

jo pa arsye kush ka para vjen nga e gjithe bota te kurohet ne amerike perfshire europianet.

une e urrej ameriken me shume se ty por ja qe ka dicka specifike ne mjekesine amerikane qe e trajton, me kush ai/ajo paguan, pacientin me diagnostikim & kurim te cilesise se larte.

----------


## Dorontina

> ne pure 100% kapitalizem shendetesia eshte nje privilegj
> 
> amerika tashme ka nje forme socializmi sepse te paraqitesh ne ER te nje spitali ju do merrni nje fare ndihme mjekesore.
> 
> degjova lajmet, 
>  obama do qe te behet 100% nje e drejte shendetesia duke rritur taksat. 
> Sa nga ne po i kapitullon endrra kapitaliste duke paguar taksat per shendetesine dhe welfare 
> *e atyre qe jane pak dembela dhe 100% dembela amerika eshte mbushur plot?*
> c'dreq juve qe keni votuar per obamen ju hengri kurrizi apo pre-frontal lobes ne brain jane mykur e skane llogjike?



Ja nji Human qe mendon te sheron njerzit....duhet taksa qe mos te mendojn me te qpikin vaksina te derrave , keto nuk i duhen njerzimit...

ata qpiksa ndet punojn e ndet pagujn TAXA......
roft Obama...

----------


## tvsh

> A ke patur ndonjehere pune shteterore ti?!
> Mesuesit p.sh paguajne $30  ne jave a me pak, me mbulim 100% pervec dhembeve ku mbulimi nuk eshte 100% , por prape shume here me i mire se mbulimet e tjera. 
> Ka dhe me te shtrenjta se $100 ne jave, po sa e kane lidhur ate inshurance se? Mos flasim per co-payment apo emergency room.
> Niveli i shendetesise?! Varet nga doktori qe zgjedh. Bejne dhe ketu gabime sa te duash.


po kam punuar 6muaj ne IRS pune shteterore federale. ti si mesuese varet nga c'rajon, state, county,etj. level ku punoje, certification per ate position nga del pagesa,mbulesa me insurance.

does this makes sense?

----------


## ARKIA

Menyra se si trajtohen pacientet eshte larg, shume larg vendit te dyte. Me thuani nje rast qe shkoi dikush ne Emerg. Room dhe nuk e nxorren qe atje me nje liste se c'sherbim duhet t'i beje organizmit dhe kur, nuk po llogarit fare billat qe do te vijne te cilat edhe po te mos i paguash nuk te pengon ky fakt.
Ndersa nje pune shteterore, commun, ose hospit, ose arsim, curt.... nuk diskutohet se jane superprivatet kane prob. e kuotes mujore. Ne USA kush e do jeten dhe eshte privat(punon) duhet te kete nje insh. me 700 $ e siper(cover 85 %), ndryshe po u semure, ik ne Europe vizitohu dhe kthehu prape se te bie me lire, por jo me mire.
Nje rast i fresket nje i paralizuar shqiptar(53 vjec) prej 15 vjetesh, deri para dy vjetesh jetonte duke u levizur me shkop, ndersa tani punon dy pune dhe nuk ka asnje problem me paralizen e eleminuar ne 85%. Kishte shkuar ne Greqi, Itali, Turqi, Hungari, Angli(ku jetonte  para se te vinte ne USA) dhe perfundimi asnje shprese. Vetem atdheu rezerve shqiptar i dha mundesine te rikthehet te mbaroje detyrimet familjare duke i riaftesuar trupin fizikisht per  pune dhe jo vetem.
Ka shume raste te tilla dhe nuk dua te ndalem ketu.
Sistemi shendetsor ne USA eshte BIZNES sic eshte theksuar me siper, ka dy rruge ose behu zezak ta kesh free sherbimin mjeksor ose ver mendjen ne pune te nxjerresh $ qe te mos kesh fare nevojen e te paguarit 400-500-600 apo me shume ne muaj dhe te mbulohesh vetem 50 apo - ne 80-85% ne disa raste.
Ne USA sa paguan aq merr, ky eshte ligji. OBAMA po beri ndonje revolucion *te ndryshoje* c'thone e duan milioneret qe e suportojne,do te ishte nje lufte e trete boterore(per nga rendesia).


*



			
				Ja nji Human qe mendon te sheron njerzit....duhet taksa qe mos te mendojn me te qpikin vaksina te derrave , keto nuk i duhen njerzimit...

ata qpiksa ndet punojn e ndet pagujn TAXA......
roft Obama..
			
		

*.


Pershendes DORONTINEN. Akoma me derrat ti mi?

gezuar!

----------


## tvsh

> Nje rast i fresket nje i paralizuar shqiptar(53 vjec) prej 15 vjetesh, deri para dy vjetesh jetonte duke u levizur me shkop, *ndersa tani punon dy pune dhe nuk ka asnje problem me paralizen e eleminuar ne 85%*. Kishte shkuar ne Greqi, Itali, Turqi, Hungari, Angli(ku jetonte para se te vinte ne USA) *dhe perfundimi asnje shprese.* 
> 
> Ne USA sa paguan aq merr, ky eshte ligji. OBAMA po beri ndonje revolucion te ndryshoje c'thone e duan milioneret qe e suportojne,do te ishte nje lufte e trete boterore(per nga rendesia).


vajti ne france ai shqiptari ku ja eleminuan paralizen?

obama do nxjerri nje insurance per ata qe skane insurance dhe do paguaj me taksat e mia por sherbimi mjekesor qe do te sponsorizohet nga obama insurance do jete nivel europian qe ka per te bashkejetuar me ate amerikan.

----------

